
SB-1 Defiant could be Army's next Black Hawk replacement and test pilots love it - throwaway3157
https://taskandpurpose.com/military-tech/army-black-hawk-replacement-sb1-defiant-test-pilots
======
hindsightbias
I’ll predict Bell wins this and the FARA contract. Conservative solutions will
win, but strange to be calling a tilt rotor conservative.

